# Pepper Wine - RED SAVINA!!!! - I'm going for it!



## BigDaveK (Dec 27, 2022)

This is pepper wine #8 this year and I decided to go nuclear.

For a couple years in the early 2000's the Red Savina was rated the hottest pepper in the world, hitting over 500,000 on the Scoville scale. And it's the first pepper wine where I had to wear gloves at all times. It's also the first one that I didn't simmer - I knew the fumes would make the house uninhabitable - so I poured hot water over the chopped peppers and tightly covered.
During primary my usual tastings were restricted to a drop or less. _This is crazy stupid HOT!_ With my face two feet above the bucket I started coughing every time! Then I started laughing- this is absolutely insane!





Transferred to secondary this morning.
How does it smell? I don't know, I started coughing.
How does it taste? Well, it exceeds everything sane and holy. Demon wine. Possibly a refreshing drink after swimming in fire and brimstone. 
In very small quantities it will be a cooking wine......maybe.

I also have some Trinidad Scorpian which hits 1,500,000 on the Scoville scale. I think one ridiculously stupid hot wine is enough.

On the other hand, I learned capsaicin doesn't affect fermentation.


----------

